# Parachutist



## fries29 (30 Mar 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am currently attending the University of Calgary, and I was wondering if there was any information on how to become an officer in a parachutist company? i understand that i have to attend basic parachutist courses and static line courses? I am just unable to find any information on how to join a parachutist company. Could anyone please provide me any information regarding this subject.

Thanks

fries


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2012)

fries29 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am currently attending the University of Calgary, and I was wondering if there was any information on how to become an officer in a parachutist company? i understand that i have to attend basic parachutist courses and static line courses? I am just unable to find any information on how to join a parachutist company. Could anyone please provide me any information regarding this subject.
> 
> ...



There is no way to "join" a parachutist company.

First you join the military as an infanteer or an infantry officer. Then you apply for a basic para course (which _is_ static line) and hopefully get chosen; and then, _if _you pass that, you ask for a posting to your Infantry Regiment's 3rd Bn (ie: their jump positions).


----------



## medicineman (30 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> There is no way to "join" a parachutist company.
> 
> First you join the military as an infanteer or an infantry officer. Then you apply for a basic para course (which _is_ static line) and hopefully get chosen; and then, _if _you pass that, you ask for a posting to your Infantry Regiment's 3rd Bn (ie: their jump positions).



...or to add to what Vern said, join a Reserve infantry unit with parachute capability...I believe the Loyal Edmonton Regt still has that.  Either way, you have to get through Basic, trades/classification training and then get on a jump course.

MM


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Mar 2012)

And if you get the course take care not to look down your nose at anyone who doesn't have it.


----------



## exabedtech (30 Mar 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> And if you get the course take care not to look down your nose at anyone who doesn't have it.



Yeah, us Airborne types are pretty awesome  :nod:


----------



## ward0043 (30 Mar 2012)

Fries29 do you have any experience in jumping?

One of my biggest attractions of the military is that I will become a stronger person both physically and mentally.. one of the ways I see myself doing this is through facing my fears, one of which is heights.. while it is not a petrifying fear, I do not take jumping out of a plain lightly.. I hope one day I too can take this course (I am on the merit list as an Infantry Officer, so it's possible)

p.s. I LOOOOVE how there are so many different possibilities within the Canadian Military! ;D


----------



## MikeL (30 Mar 2012)

The only Reserve unit with a jump tasking is the QoR,  other units can an do send pers on Basic Para when positions are available.   To get into a Jump Coy within the Regular Force.. hope you get posted into a Light Infantry Battalion and wait your turn(hopefully) for a Basic Para and possibly become a Platoon Commander(or another position as you advance in your career) in the Jump Coy.  If you get posted into a Mech Bn,  you can still get a Basic Para course, however the Mech BN will get less positions then a Light Bn.


Also,  you do not need to do a Basic Para and a static line course as the Basic Para course teaches you static line round canopy.  There are more advanced parachute courses you can get after getting Basic Para and you will get them as required and/or positions are available.


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2012)

ward0043 said:
			
		

> Fries29 do you have any experience in jumping?
> 
> One of my biggest attractions of the military is that I will become a stronger person both physically and mentally.. one of the ways I see myself doing this is through facing my fears, one of which is heights.. while it is not a petrifying fear, I do not take jumping out of a plain lightly.. I hope one day I too can take this course (I am on the merit list as an Infantry Officer, so it's possible)
> 
> p.s. I LOOOOVE how there are so many different possibilities within the Canadian Military! ;D



Cool; there used to be a saying in the CF, "I can lift an APC, but I can't spell it." 

I see we now have the hardcore modernized version with your above post, "I can jump out of a plain, but I can't spell it."

You'll do fine!!  >






PS: I'm partial to hardcore guys who jump. Just saying.  8)


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Cool; there used to be a saying in the CF, "I can lift an APC, but I can't spell it."
> 
> I see we now have the hardcore modernized version with your above post, "I can jump out of a plain, but I can't spell it."
> 
> ...


----------



## riggermade (30 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Cool; there used to be a saying in the CF, "I can lift an APC, but I can't spell it."
> 
> I see we now have the hardcore modernized version with your above post, "I can jump out of a plain, but I can't spell it."
> 
> ...




You crack me up


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2012)

riggermade said:
			
		

> You crack me up



 :-* Awww, I like you too.  8)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Mar 2012)

ward0043 said:
			
		

> One of my biggest attractions of the military is that I will become a stronger person both physically and mentally.. one of the ways I see myself doing this is through facing my fears, one of which is heights.. while it is not a petrifying fear, I do not take jumping out of a plain lightly.. I hope one day I too can take this course (I am on the merit list as an Infantry Officer, so it's possible)
> 
> p.s. I LOOOOVE how there are so many different possibilities within the Canadian Military! ;D



Not a CF jumper but...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAjNop4uyao&NR=1


----------



## Jed (30 Mar 2012)

Yep, good video. Pretty much shows it like it happens. None of this leisurely floating down for a soft stand up landing.


----------



## ward0043 (30 Mar 2012)

Thanks for pointing out my spelling mistake  :facepalm:


----------



## riggermade (30 Mar 2012)

Jed said:
			
		

> Yep, good video. Pretty much shows it like it happens. None of this leisurely floating down for a soft stand up landing.



Stand up landings under a round canopy are stupid...that being said I have done a few but are hard on the knees


----------



## Jed (30 Mar 2012)

I recall the CAR DS coming around and collecting 10 bucks from us on Basic Para to pay for a video of us jumping. Never did see or get a copy of that video. Probably bought a few rounds in the JR mess.


----------

